# Prepper Nurse Coping with Disaster Tips



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Today is a grim day of remembrance for many people of a terrible crisis. A few tips from the University of California, Berkely for working with your brain during a crisis should another one come your way. The key is to calm your nervous system and shut down the fear response and the stress response. Deep breathing, counting to 10 (which gives your cortex a chance to come online), remembering times you have been successful during a crisis, and honest reflection as some of them. Here's a link to more from the video


----------

